# black powder handgun during muzzleloader season



## rodandgun (Dec 30, 2009)

Is it legal to use a cartridge handgun (say a T-C Contender in 45-70) during the muzzleloader season if it is loaded with black powder? The guide uses the definition "black powder handgun". Does this mean cap-and-ball or true muzzle loading handguns only? Thanks for your answer.


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

A person hunting deer during the &#8220;muzzle-loading and black-powder firearms only&#8221; season shall possess only a muzzle-loading rifle, muzzle-loading shotgun, or black-powder pistol loaded with black powder or a commercially manufactured black powder substitute and patched ball.

Black powder handguns are not required to be loaded from the muzzle. As long as you are uing black powder or a commercially manufactured black powder substitute you are legal.


----------



## rodandgun (Dec 30, 2009)

sounds good. thanks for the info


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

So, can I use Accurate 5744 in my 45-70? It says on the bottle that it is a smokeless substitue for large capacity blackpowder cases such as the 45-70, 45-120 etc..


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

No because that is a "Smokeless" powder. It would have to be a BP or sub such as Pyrodex-777 etc.

Plus what 45/70 would you be talking about ? It would have to be a pistol such encore or contender. A cartridge long gun would not be legal for muzzy season.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Thats right but in the book it says B.P. or a B.P. sub... Wasn't smokless the first B.P. sub invented?


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

GuppyII said:


> Thats right but in the book it says B.P. or a B.P. sub... Wasn't smokless the first B.P. sub invented?


It is illegal to use smokeless powder during muzzy season.


----------

